

Yeppp is a high-performance SIMD-optimized mathematical library - nkurz
http://www.yeppp.info/

======
bradcater
Since Ruby bindings were not available, I wrote them:

[https://github.com/bradcater/ruby-yeppp](https://github.com/bradcater/ruby-
yeppp)

Feel free to contribute to the project if you're interested.

